

Show HN: Open source automatic inbox organization tool  - caffo

About the project: http://www.anotherinbox.net/<p>Source: https://github.com/caffo/anotherinbox/<p>Anotherinbox is a ruby powered automatic inbox organization tool. I've created it to replace the defunct Otherinbox Defender (http://mashable.com/2008/09/08/otherinbox/), and I've been using it for more than one year. Any feedback is welcome.
======
caffo
Clickable links

About the project: <http://www.anotherinbox.net/>

Source: <https://github.com/caffo/anotherinbox/>

